
Job app website farms my social network links. Illegal, sketchy, or neither? - macscam
There is a company gild.com which provides a job application website for companies. I entered my resume and my basic contact info and they gave me a list of 20 or so social network profiles, most of which I&#x27;d forgotten about.<p>This is definitely not something I&#x27;ve ever seen before on a job application website, so I think it&#x27;s sketchy at least.<p>What&#x27;s your opinion?
======
Kinnard
You want to prepend "ASK HN: "

